# Very Nice Shop



## agmachado (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I thought you would like to see this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAL1wzZgfmA]Pinças Pneumáticas[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq8JEiODdMg]Centro de Usinagens[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnUtAu6y5zM]Em Ação[/ame]

Cheers and a great new year to all !!!

Alexandre


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 28, 2011)

I have bookmarked the page for when I win this Saturday's $31,000,000 Lotto :big:


----------



## agmachado (Dec 29, 2011)

That's what I did too!!!

The lottery here in Brazil is expected to pay somewhere $ 125 million... 

;D


----------



## kevino (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice shop, thanks for sharing.


----------



## poppy_au (Dec 29, 2011)

No Brasil onde você mora? Wher in Brazil do you live? I have a company in Rio das Osters.
I see there are long que for lotteri tickets.
Gaute



			
				Alexandre Machado  said:
			
		

> That's what I did too!!!
> 
> The lottery here in Brazil is expected to pay somewhere $ 125 million...
> 
> ;D


----------



## agmachado (Dec 29, 2011)

poppy_au  said:
			
		

> No Brasil onde você mora? Wher in Brazil do you live? I have a company in Rio das Osters.
> I see there are long que for lotteri tickets.
> Gaute


Yes, I live in Porto Alegre, in the state of Rio Grande do Sul, southern Brazil... I know the town Rio das Ostras, in the state of Rio de Janeiro, very cool place!!!


----------



## poppy_au (Dec 30, 2011)

I belive it is a bit colder down south but Porto Alegre is a very nise place. I'm in Brasil a week per month but live in Norway. However Brazil is a much more plesant place to be this time of the year.
Gaute


			
				Alexandre Machado  said:
			
		

> Yes, I live in Porto Alegre, in the state of Rio Grande do Sul, southern Brazil... I know the town Rio das Ostras, in the state of Rio de Janeiro, very cool place!!!


----------



## poppy_au (Dec 30, 2011)

But a nice shop it is.


			
				Alexandre Machado  said:
			
		

> Yes, I live in Porto Alegre, in the state of Rio Grande do Sul, southern Brazil... I know the town Rio das Ostras, in the state of Rio de Janeiro, very cool place!!!


----------



## agmachado (Dec 30, 2011)

poppy_au  said:
			
		

> I belive it is a bit colder down south but Porto Alegre is a very nise place. I'm in Brasil a week per month but live in Norway. However Brazil is a much more plesant place to be this time of the year.
> Gaute


Yes, here is a bit colder, but only from June to October, in july or august reaches 1º C... from december to march is very hot ... today was 28° C, during the hottest days the temperature reaches 42º C.



			
				poppy_au  said:
			
		

> But a nice shop it is.


This workshop I found on YouTube... the place is in Londrina city, in the state of Paraná... that stay near to the state of São Paulo.

Google Maps: Londrina/PR - Brazil

[ame=http://maps.google.com.br/maps?q=Porto+Alegre+-+Rio+Grande+do+Sul&hl=pt-BR&sll=-29.90852,-51.350098&sspn=0.674958,1.352692&vpsrc=0&hnear=Porto+Alegre+-+Rio+Grande+do+Sul&t=m&z=11]Google Maps: Porto Alegre/RS - Brazil[/ame]

[ame=http://maps.google.com.br/maps?q=S%C3%A3o+Paulo&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&sll=-30.027704,-51.228735&sspn=0.337075,0.676346&vpsrc=0&hnear=S%C3%A3o+Paulo&t=m&z=10]Google Maps: São Paulo/SP - Brazil[/ame]


----------



## pcw (Feb 6, 2012)

i love the sherline cnc's. saving up money to get me those. i know they are small but it think the price for them is right for nice acurate machines.


----------

